# Available - sub in Western NY!!



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

turns out im availabe full time for anyone in the Western NY thats in need of a sub.. own truck 2001 Dodge 1500 with a western 7.5 straight unimount... i only have a few resi's i do myself in my deirect area... but can be available for anyone between buffalo to rochester!!! cash only-- rate negotioable

PM me or email me

[email protected]


----------

